# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Shrimp

## flandersander

I'm pretty sure that everybody knows that there are shrimp living in most lakes and rivers. Has anybody come up with a way to take advantage of this resource? I have tried the 2 litre bottle funnel trap and have had no luck with it. Does anybody know of any other trap i could make to catch these lake shrimp?

----------


## Smok

I do not know how good of a food source they would be . But I would think a plantain net would work

----------


## flandersander

I saw a 2 litre pepsi bottle trap that i think would work. you essentially turn around the neck of the bottle. it makes a funnel.

----------


## crashdive123

We used to catch shrimp when sailing by taking some panty hose (not mine or Joe Namaths'), hold the waist open with a coat hanger, tie off the legs so that the "net" was about 2 ft deep.  Using oily tuna or cat food (not too much) in a small container like 35mm film can with a couple of holes in it placed insidet the "net".  Lower it down.  If there are shrimp around you will have alot in about 20 minutes.

----------


## flandersander

sounds cool

----------


## flandersander

How deep do you lower it?

----------


## Rick

That's okay, crashdive. You can be honest with us. We won't make fun of you. I'd wear panty hose to stay warm in the winter but it'd be a bit like trying to stuff an elephant in a hair net. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

As I said -- they weren't mine.  I'm kinda big -- and I was going for shrimp not lobsters.  Anyway -- best success was lowering rig about 2-3 feet, fairly close to shore or pilings of a pier.

----------


## flandersander

i have found that in the winter they stick near the bottom. maybe it is different in the summer? does anybody know?

----------


## ws3445

Use your T-shirt as a net. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sourdough

I don't know how they get there, but the lakes on the Brooks Range have shrimp. We learned this a hard way. We had some bloody clothes from packing meat, and thought, just put them in the lake to soak over night, and wash them in the AM. Big mistake as they where caked solid with shrimp. And there was no way to get them off. We tried scrapping them and leaving them for the birds to eat them, in the end we had to burn the clothes.

----------


## Sourdough

You might try just putting some old clothes in the water and see what happens.

----------


## Rick

Do they have to be designer clothes or are they not particular?

----------


## trax

> Do they have to be designer clothes or are they not particular?


Depends on the size of the "shrimp"

----------


## flandersander

What type of material were the clothes? Were they just t-shirts? I was wondering if you could use that for a trap.

----------


## Sourdough

> What type of material were the clothes? Were they just t-shirts? I was wondering if you could use that for a trap.


Was cotton shirt, cotton denim blue jeans. The shrimp just attached them selfs to the clothes, and could not be scraped off.

----------


## Rick

Okay. I have to ask. What difference does it make what kind of clothes they were and why would you want to use them for a trap. 

1. In Hopeak's always entertaining and chock full of good stuff post, he said he couldn't get the shrimp off the clothes. Sooooo, either you eat them raw or cook the clothes with the shrimp. 

2. In Hopeak's  enlightening and always educational post, he said he had to throw the clothes away. Sooooo, you will be standing around naked (or semi so) in front of a soggy  fire of clothing and shrimp. 

These are not wilderness ideals in my mind. Sorry if I missed something.

----------


## Sourdough

Someone is on a twinkie High.

I think it would be interesting to validate my experience with fresh water shrimp. Food is Food, and history shows that people will eat their leather belt, old boots, etc. if starving to death.

I think one of you guys should try putting some old clothing in a shrimp lake. If I was hungry enough I would eat them raw off the cloth like corn on the cobb. 

There may be a way to release the shrimp, maybe boil the cloth and shrimp together, maybe the shrimp would release. These shrimp were only 3/8" to 3/4" long, very small.

When I tried to brush them off with my hand, they smushed, and smeared like butter (shrimp'butter). So I tried using a hunting knife to scrape them off, better but still part of them was attached. We were on a Dall Sheep hunt, and there were a lot of grizzly's in the area, and rotting shrimp stench, is the reason we burned and buryed the clothes.

----------


## Rick

Here is what I've discovered on freshwater shrimp. In the Midwest there are two varieties. Macrobrachium ohione occurs in the Ohio River drainage, while P. kadiakensis occurs statewide in wetlands and lowland areas including inland lakes.

P. kadiakensis: 

http://chicagowildernessmag.org/issu...assshrimp.html

Macrobrachium ohione:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...3Dpza%26sa%3DN

The larger of the two is Macrobrachium ohione at about 4 inches but is listed as an endangered species. In addition, they can be infected with a trematode:

http://www.bio.georgiasouthern.edu/B...research4.html

----------


## trax

Yep, gotta watch out for them ol' trematodes alright. Did I mention that I totally lost track of whatever the **** you're talking about when you started pulling out the Latin words?

----------


## Rick

Ooya on'tda owkna atinla?

----------


## flandersander

Ok. Now write it so i can understand it please

----------


## Rick

I take it you don't understand pig latin either. What is this world comin' to? I thought every red blooded Norteamericano understood pig latin. 

Translated: You don't know latin?

----------


## Smok

As a fly fisherman we just call them "scuds"

----------


## flandersander

infortunatly no. I always used to claim i did and called my sister a dorkis malorkis as we say in latin. But back to shrimp, what would work for bait? Anything dead or in latin (maybe) diedo? or is that spanish? anyways would minnows work for bait for shrimp? or frozen deer heart?

----------

